# Yamaha opinions



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I was thinking of adding YAMAHA NS777 floor standing speakers and the YAMAHA SW315 to the theater i am planing. Any opinions or advice?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

They have good reviews over at audioreviews. If you like the way they sound and the price is right, go for it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yamaha makes a decent product and is not over priced for what you get. However you should give a listen to other brands in the same price range. You can also look at used speakers this way you get a better brand for less.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

Best speaker yamaha ever made was NS-1000 and NS-1000M. They have berylium mid and tweeter and 12 inches woofer. I am lucky enough to have 6 NS-1000 in my HT system with Rotel Components and Amps. You can find ns-1000 on ebay for arround 1500. It is a good alternative to new speaker.


----------

